# RIP software lowering image quality



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,
Quite New to DTG printing, and have bought an epson R3000 DTG with flatbed, I'm having an issue with the print quality, 

When uploading the image to the RIP software, upon uploading the image is losing it's quality, smooth edges now jaggard and horrible, The print quality is set to 1440x1440 so not sure what the issue is, I am using AcroRIP (colour) 


For an example I've taken a random image to show you what is happening.

P.S The file is a PNG but the software keeps putting a white background on, even though the background has been removed?

Any help appreciated,
Lee


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

Is the print quality bad? 

If it's just the preview, I bet it's the image processor sampling a lower resolution - smooth lines often look jagged in previews because of the way they're scaled down.

If it's in the actual print, what is the native/original size and ppi of the design?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Email me the original artwork..I think it is probably in the artwork
[email protected]


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, 

The print is not good quality at all, 
I can't email the photo as I'm not at my computer at the moment but its just a test image for the new printer, you can find it just by searching "car" on pixabay, simply for testing, (I tried all size images available of that car) 

I also tried a simple logo from Google for testing and the result was the same, when uploading a HD image it loaded perfectly with no degrading of the image, I didn't print it at the time though. 

I also found that using both versions of my rip software (I have acrorip white and acrorip color) the colour version actually made the red less vibrant!! 
You'll notice also on the picture I attached on the right hand side the colour levels, red is set at 35, I can change the rest of the colours by clicking the colour and simple changing the entry, but I cannot change red and it's stuck at 35!!

The quality of images I've tested seem fine, I printed them on my Epson 1400 onto photo paper and they came out fantastic... Yet when opening them in this software they look terrible!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Which brand RIP is it? Printer Brand or DIY?
Delete RIP and reinstall. RIP choice is as important as Printer Choice.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi AA as I said in my original post, I'm using acroprip color/acrorip white 
And printing on an Epson r3000 which is a DIY DTG.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Might be communication between board and RIP. Try delete and reinstall. If problem is not solved think about board change. Best wish. Without RIP it is not easy to duplicate original art. Too much work with photoshop etc.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Thankyou for the quick reply,

Sorry I am new to this, what do you mean "board" what would I have to replace?

I just dont understand how an image can lose its quality within the rip software?the image is perfect when i open it with just a media viewer, yet when I upload it to the RIP software it looks terrible? and the print is not much better.. 

I bought the printer a couple of days ago on ebay and I tested it at the gentlemans house, it printed fine, no issues at all!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I just dont understand how an image can lose its quality within the rip software?the image is perfect when i open it with just a media viewer, yet when I upload it to the RIP software it looks terrible? and the print is not much better..


Using random images from Google may be an issue. Many of the images you'll see are low quality images made for fast loading on the web (even "hd" files)

Print ready images are high resolution images that are 200dpi or higher at the size you want them printed.

Can you try printing an actual high resolution, print quality image and see how your printer does?

For example, here's a site that has images you can use: Gratisography: Free, use as you please, high-resolution pictures.

Don't just grab a thumbnail from that page though. You actually have to click on the image to download the high resolution photo file. 

Try printing one of those and see what the results are


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Rodney said:


> Using random images from Google may be an issue. Many of the images you'll see are low quality images made for fast loading on the web (even "hd" files)
> 
> Print ready images are high resolution images that are 200dpi or higher at the size you want them printed.
> 
> ...



I tried one of the photos, it was okay, I had to reduce the size though as all the images are too big, so I lost some quality there...

Why does my RIP software do this though? If I just printed the image on paper it would be perfect yet when I upload it to rip software it's S*** 

I've been designing a few images whilst waiting to get this printer, now all of a sudden i cannot use any because of this software.. 
Where am I going to get HD images that I can edit for commercial use?

Thankyou,
Lee


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

EDIT - Even simple things like opening photoshop and typing text is opening up jaggard and rough in the RIP

Lee


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where am I going to get HD images that I can edit for commercial use?


If you're printing for others, then they will provide the artwork.

If you're printing for yourself, then you would need to create your own original artwork (things you find on the internet usually belong to someone else and shouldn't be used without permission). 

Or you can hire someone to create designs for you.


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Rodney said:


> If you're printing for others, then they will provide the artwork.
> 
> If you're printing for yourself, then you would need to create your own original artwork (things you find on the internet usually belong to someone else and shouldn't be used without permission).
> 
> Or you can hire someone to create designs for you.



I understand that, I will be using images from graphics design sites where they have been licensed for commercial use either with credit or without (each picture state)

but my point is this, even using some of these professional graphics they are still uploading onto my rip software all jagged and look terrible, god knows what customer submitted designs will look like!!

Lee


----------

